# Celeste Meade About Turn



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok, Just bored and looking through websites i came across a blog that talks about Celeste Meade about turns, It has a description of it but no pictures so i couldn't figure it out so....
watched some videos of her, can not slow down the videos so...still cant figure it out.
Anyone know if there are foot work pictures of this about turn or slow motion video?
Anyone do this about turn? Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmmm...

Here's a link with a description and videos -

on a .... Dog Training Soapbox: a TWIST on about-turn foot work by Celeste Meade 

I'm trying to decide whether this is the "T" about turn or a variation...

It's not the "T" (just tested it) - it's more like:

Stop on right
Point left toe to the instep/heel of right foot
Shift weight to left foot and pivot around
Step out on right


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I do a variation on Celeste's about turn. Celestes turn goes:

1. turn your right foot so that your right heel is in front of your left toes
2. step with and turn your left foot so you are toe to toe (kind of in a T)
3. pivot on the heel of your right foot until you are facing the direction you will be walking.
4. step out on your left foot to continue straight heeling

I can't do the pivot right - every time I tried it I was told that I wasn't continuing my motion and would get hit. So I actually pick up my right foot to turn it on step three instead of pivoting on it.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG...I think I would face plant myself everytime..lol!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay work probably thinks I'm nuts..i had to try it...Surprised myself but I do actually the same thing or pretty close and I do pivot on my right heel most times..


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

That`s the link i read. I guess i do best with diagrams and the video is to fast for me to see. The lower video is not working. Anyone want to video it in slow motion?


----------

